# Throw bag in Big T



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw a yellow throw bag float away on the IV+ drop on the Big T above Drake last Sat. It came out of a kayak that was still floating downstream so I doubt that it was clipped in. The rope was undeployed when I lost sight of it. Don't forget to safely stow your throwbags. If I drown on someone's throw rope I am coming back to haunt them. 

While I'm at it, don't clip your throwbag into your boat by the wrong end of the rope. I saw someone do that on the Narrows in Clear Creek last year. Their boat pinned and their throw bag deployed down the river with the wrong end clipped inside their boat. I either clip the end that is attached to the bag or I put my throw bag inside a small dry bag and clip that in.


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

The throw bag was completely out of the bag and was snagged in the main current of the runout to the IV+ rapid. With a creative and determined effort the bag was removed, I do not have the throw bag, nor do I know the name or # of the person who does have it.


----------

